
Parallel Shader Compilation for Ray Tracing Pipeline States - ibobev
https://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallel-shader-compilation-ray-tracing-pipeline-states/
======
petermcneeley
In normal rasterization you can simply render your geometry with a single
active shader (one vertex, one pixel etc). This is because you have direct
control over when a specific type of geometry is rendered.

With raytracing you do not control when which geometry is rendered. Thus
unless you want to simply use a single UberShader for the entire call to
DispatchRays you need to link the geometry with the specific raytrace shader.
(shader binding table
[https://developer.nvidia.com/sites/default/files/pictures/20...](https://developer.nvidia.com/sites/default/files/pictures/2018/dx12_rtx_tutorial/Images/DXROverview.svg))

